# Gocatch V Uber comparison



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Created an excel spreadsheet to compare the two.
Not that much difference...


















If anyone wants a working file, PM me. You can make changes to the white cells, it will recalculate.
These are based on Brisbane rates. If you're in another state, let me know and I'll modify for you...


----------



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

Uber commission is25%


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Rynax said:


> Uber commission is25%


For most drivers, but not all.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Rynax said:


> Uber commission is25%


As stated, you can change data in the white cells...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bandy said:


> Created an excel spreadsheet to compare the two.
> Not that much difference...
> 
> 
> ...


Good Effort!!


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> Good Effort!!


Cheers, if you want a Sydney one, PM me your junk email and I'll send it to you...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bandy said:


> Cheers, if you want a Sydney one, PM me your junk email and I'll send it to you...


I've wanted to run a spreadsheet comparison between UBER and private bookings, zeroing in on the time investment between the two categories. Bringing a $ p/min calculation that includes the often uncalculated dead time between jobs and running time and kms I put in for my private work.

I've recently complicated things a little by putting on a car that is in multiple categories Black/SUV/LUX and another that I can't divulge.

Sadly my Excel skills ends at simple spreadsheets.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Thing said:


> You should step aside Collins and let RSD aa speak on behalf of drivers, you get nothing for drivers & tried to negotiate a few cents extra per km
> 
> Where as they got an excellent result with GoCatch
> http://www.gocatch.com/rideshare-driver-information-qld (scroll to the bottom of the page)


Mr Collins to you.
And where is the confirmation from GoCatch that the association had anything at all to do with this and why only QLD?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Thing said:


> You should step aside Collins and let RSD aa speak on behalf of drivers, you get nothing for drivers & tried to negotiate a few cents extra per km
> 
> Where as they got an excellent result with GoCatch
> http://www.gocatch.com/rideshare-driver-information-qld (scroll to the bottom of the page)


Here's the proof Thing...


GoCatch said:


> The rate increase is a result of a collaborative conversation between GoCatch and the Rideshare Drivers Association.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Bandy said:


> Here's the proof Thing...


Yep I understand that GoCatch are saying the association had influence however I think it is far more strategic as they have not increased rates Au wide and they may be just trying to leverage off the naive association.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

You've really got to step out of your own vapor buddy.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Bandy said:


> You've really got to step out of your own vapor buddy.


So the association meet to get rates to rise and GoCatch says sure, in Qld only. Why?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

You've really got to step out of your own vapor buddy.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

So the association meet to get rates to rise and GoCatch says sure, in Qld only. Why?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Must have flip flopped again.
He said I was on ignore...


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> So the association meet to get rates to rise and GoCatch says sure, in Qld only. Why?


Only GoCatch can answer that one. It could be a "trial".


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Only GoCatch can answer that one. It could be a "trial".


Correct and I have asked and got no reply.



Bandy said:


> Must have flip flopped again.
> He said I was on ignore...


No point dandy... your posts still show as ignored, so the ignore feature here is well, not so ignored.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Correct and I have asked and got no reply.


None of your business.
Who are you to GoCatch?
You go concentrate hard on getting ooberdoobers a 2 cent per km pay rise that you suggested would be fair...


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Bandy said:


> None of your business.
> Who are you to GoCatch?
> You go concentrate hard on getting ooberdoobers a 2 cent per km pay rise that you suggested would be fair...


$1.50 per km was my goal and it remains so. Best not to make stuff up.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> $1.50 per km was my goal and it remains so. Best not to make stuff up.


Have you pressed your case with Uber to achieve this?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> 1. Rates - über are aware that rates are big concern to all drivers. We made some headway in presenting an argument that perhaps rates could change to reflect cost base changes such as petrol price rises etc, *so we do not need to get a 20, 30 or 40% rise*, but perhaps a small rise to compensate for increased direct costs etc. This was well received and they will digest the suggestions.





Paul Collins said:


> 1. Rates - über are aware that rates are big concern to all drivers. We made some headway in presenting an argument that perhaps *rates could change to reflect cost base changes such as petrol price rises etc, so we do not need to get a 20, 30 or 40% rise, but perhaps a small rise to compensate for increased direct costs *etc. This was well received and they will digest the suggestions.


I quote Flip Flop twice, in case he doesn't understand the first one, give him time to digest it and read it again.
If petrol goes up 10 cents per litre, under your *'presented argument' *it equates to a 1 cent per km rate rise.
If petrol goes up 20 cents per litre, under your *'presented argument' *it equates to a 2 cents per km rate rise.
If petrol goes up 30 cents per litre, under your *'presented argument' *it equates to a 3 cents per km rate rise.
If petrol goes up 40 cents per litre, under your *'presented argument' *it equates to a 4 cents per km rate rise.
You have already proven yourself a fool, Just nod your head, make out you understand, and not look limited...

Are they still 'digesting'? Yeah?


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

$1.50 has always been my stated intention. How to get there requires multiple strategies. Getting uber to consider a dynamic rate was received quite well.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> Getting uber to consider a dynamic rate was received quite well.


It should be, considering they already implement it. Lol.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Black and white.
Your own words. You should learn to think before you post on the web.
The best strategy is for you to not talk to oober.
They know they have a nuff nuff that presented a 2 cent per km increase, that suggested there was no need to give drivers a 20% plus increase, OF COURSE they love talking to you! They love you! You're talking their language!
BTW, where is this pittance you insisted was enough for drivers? The 2 cents per km?
Nothing! Nadder! Tiddly squat!


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Bandy said:


> Black and white.
> Your own words. You should learn to think before you post on the web.
> The best strategy is for you to not talk to oober.
> They know they have a nuff nuff that presented a 2 cent per km increase, that suggested there was no need to give drivers a 20% plus increase, OF COURSE they love talking to you! They love you! You're talking their language!
> ...


Oh that's right. I meet with uber management and you do not. I forgot that for a second.
Uber are fully aware of my goal $1.50 rate and they are also aware of different strategies to perhaps get to that. Small increases rather than one large increase was received well.



UberDriverAU said:


> It should be, considering they already implement it. Lol.


Not quite. Most of the time the rate rises have been quite dramatic and large and the idea of moving slowly up towards a goal rate was not really considered before. They understood that a small rise now to allow for increased petrol costs would send a positive political message to drivers that uber will move quite dramatically when the compliance costs rise dramatically. It is all about small steps in the right direction and getting the uber management to champion aaa increased rate internally.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> Not quite. Most of the time the rate rises have been quite dramatic and large and the idea of moving slowly up towards a goal rate was not really considered before.


Surge and Upfront Pricing are *both* dynamic pricing.



Paul Collins said:


> They understood that a small rise now to allow for increased petrol costs would send a positive political message to drivers that uber will move quite dramatically when the compliance costs rise dramatically. It is all about small steps in the right direction and getting the uber management to champion aaa increased rate internally.


They still have a lot of work to do in this area, compliance costs in WA rose by hundreds of dollars per year when Uber driving became legal, but rates weren't changed at all.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Surge and Upfront Pricing are *both* dynamic pricing.
> 
> They still have a lot of work to do in this area, compliance costs in WA rose by hundreds of dollars per year when Uber driving became legal, but rates weren't changed at all.


Base driver rates, not rider rates. Yep WA is a good example of what they should not do.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> Base driver rates, not rider rates. Yep WA is a good example of what they should not do.


Can there be such a thing as a dynamic base rate? What you seem to be talking about is adjusting the fixed rates on a regular basis to account for changes in costs, rather than genuine dynamic pricing which is determined at the time a ride is ordered and based on various factors besides driver costs.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Can there be such a thing as a dynamic base rate? What you seem to be talking about is adjusting the fixed rates on a regular basis to account for changes in costs, rather than genuine dynamic pricing which is determined at the time a ride is ordered and based on various factors besides driver costs.


Yes, my bad. Wrong terminology. There will be true dynamic driver rates with the introduction of upfront rider rates as rates will change depending on pickup time and length of trip etc. 
You are quite correct and perhaps I should have called it flexible base rates to allow for changing costs.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

GoCatch more than a taxi when in peak rates am and pm.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> What surges during an uber surge, just the km rate?
> View attachment 117461


No, it's _Whole Fare_ x _Surge Rate_.

Also, at any given moment a taxi will be charging for time *or* distance, not time *and* distance simultaneously*. *Which is being charged at a given point in time is based on a speed threshold.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> No, it's _Whole Fare_ x _Surge Rate_.
> 
> Also, at any given moment a taxi will be charging for time *or* distance, not time *and* distance simultaneously*. *Which is being charged at a given point in time is based on a speed threshold.


Edited the SS


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> Edited the SS


How did you calculate the taxi fare?



UberDriverAU said:


> How did you calculate the taxi fare?


Ok, you seem to have used _Base Fare_ + _Distance_ x _Distance Rate_. This will be the minimum that a taxi fare could possibly be. In reality it's always going to be higher than this. How much more depends on how many red lights are caught along the way, traffic conditions, etc.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

originally the fare was calculated for late night, no traffic and no stopping, which removed the time component from the calculation for taxis


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Paul Collins said:


> originally the fare was calculated for late night, no traffic and no stopping, which removed the time component from the calculation for taxis


Lol, that's cherry picking the best possible scenario for a taxi fare. Never having to slow down for a bend, take a corner, stop at a stop sign, go through a round about, give way to another car, etc. Is that realistic? Hell no. Based on WA data, I would suggest an effective increase of 20% on the distance rate if you want to ignore the taxi time rate. So I'd use $4.30 + 10.00 x $2.17 x 1.20 = $30.34 as the taxi fare.


----------

